# Шейный остеохондроз, мучают головные боли



## maro (15 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи. Меня зовут Марина. Мне 38 лет. Банковский работник. Не курю и не пью. Сейчас в декретном отпуске со вторым ребенком. Мучают периодически (раз в месяц или реже, длительность одна - две недели) головные боли и боли в шейного и плечевом отделе. Когда болит голова появляется напряжение или слабость в ногах. Утром кажется что там камень повесили. Если смотрю в окно перед глазами как будто ниточки соринки летают. Рентген позвоночника и консультация невролога: Врожденный синостоз С третьего и С четвертого позвонков без нарушения функции позвоночника, краниоцервикалгия, диспластический С-образный правосторонний грудной скалиоз (со школы). УЗИ сосудов: ассиметрия кровотока по позвоночных артериям. Правая d 3,6 213 мл/мин. Левая d 2,8 106 мл/мин.
Занимаюсь ежедневно гимнастикой, немного йогой. Раз в год делаю массаж у мануальной терапевта. Сейчас был перерыв в связи с беременностью. Хочу избавиться от головных болей совсем. Возможно ли это.
Врач сказал - меньше лекарств больше движений (2011 год). Но головные боли, у меня даже невроз развился на этом фоне. Может я ленивая и надо усилить гимнастику. После занятий по йоге на гибкость (выполняла стойку березка и положение ноги за головой)симптомы вот опять возникли. Может просто совпадение.


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2015)

*maro*, Марина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## doc (15 Апр 2015)

maro написал(а):


> Если смотрю в окно перед глазами как будто ниточки соринки летают.


Требуется обследование у окулиста.


maro написал(а):


> Хочу избавиться от головных болей совсем. Возможно ли это.


В принципе, да. Если Ваш мануальный терапевт этого делать не умеет, обратитесь к другому.
Наличие сколиоза несколько затрудняет эту задачу, но офисная работа влияет на самочувствие гораздо сильнее сколиоза.


----------



## maro (15 Апр 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Требуется обследование у окулиста.
> 
> В принципе, да. Если Ваш мануальный терапевт этого делать не умеет, обратитесь к другому.
> Наличие сколиоза несколько затрудняет эту задачу, но офисная работа влияет на самочувствие гораздо сильнее сколиоза.


Спасибо


----------

